# Batch ...............



## rd_ab_penman (Jul 15, 2020)

Number two Fly Fishing kit pen blanks using Curly Maple and finished with
6 coats of MINWAX WBOM Clear Satin Polyurethane applied using my Dipping 
Method.

Les


----------



## gimpy (Jul 15, 2020)

Looking good Lee


----------

